# Startup / Oil change recommendations?



## spartan2381 (Jan 27, 2021)

Got the G0776 delivered which was a ordeal in itself dealing with SIA freight. But now that its ready to be cleaned up (plenty of cosmoline to be removed) and oil needed for the headstock. I wanted to ask you guys what you recommend for start-up and oil. Any other suggestions for start-up that you guys can throw my way is appreciated.


What do you prefer to remove the cosmoline?
Should I drain the existing oil before running break in?
Any recommendation for ISO 32 and ISO 68 oil?
Any local places that sell those oils (trying to cut down on shipping cost)?


----------



## Jim F (Jan 27, 2021)

1)Mineral spirits or WD-40
2) break it in first.
3) as long as it meets the spec.
4) TSC, NAPA, etc., carries 5 gal pails.


----------



## spartan2381 (Jan 27, 2021)

Jim F said:


> 1)Mineral spirits or WD-40
> 2) break it in first.
> 3) as long as it meets the spec.
> 4) TSC, NAPA, etc., carries 5 gal pails.



Exactly what I wanted to know. Didn't even think about TSC as a source.

Are you guys still putting in magnets to catch metallic particles? I think I saw in a old thread that it was a recommendation.


----------



## Jim F (Jan 27, 2021)

I have a SB9 that is 73 years old, it does not hold oil......
I have seen where people did put drain extensions in and put magnets at the sump.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jan 27, 2021)

[*]What do you prefer to remove the cosmoline? WD-4 buy it in gallon form

[*]Should I drain the existing oil before running break in? Mine came dry

[*]Any recommendation for ISO 32 and ISO 68 oil? G4003G is ISO32--but in general I use ISO 32 for the driven sections, and ISO 68 for the ways (both lathe and mill)

[*]Any local places that sell those oils (trying to cut down on shipping cost)? Tractor Supply Stores.


----------



## spartan2381 (Jan 27, 2021)

Mitch Alsup said:


> [*]What do you prefer to remove the cosmoline? WD-4 buy it in gallon form
> 
> [*]Should I drain the existing oil before running break in? Mine came dry
> 
> ...


Thank you. Tractor Supply and WD-40 seems the way to go.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 27, 2021)

This is what I use in mine.






						VP Racing Fuels J20A Plus Utility Tractor Fluid 5 gal., VP2040014 at Tractor Supply Co.
					

Buy Great Customer Service VP Racing Fuels J20A Plus Utility Tractor Fluid 5 gal., VP2040014 in the Hydraulic Fluids category at Tractor Su




					www.tractorsupply.com


----------



## spartan2381 (Jan 28, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> This is what I use in mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll grab that from my local TSC for use in everything but the headstock.
I'll also grab some Mobil DTE 24, Hydraulic, ISO 32 for the headstock, only need 2.3 qt according to the manual.


----------



## derfatdutchman (Jan 28, 2021)

I used simple green and wd-40 to remove the cosomline

In my G4003G I use Non-Detergent 10W (ISO32) from Tractor Supply in the head stock and ISO 68 hydraulic oil from Tractor Supply. 

Mobile Vectra 2 for the ways.


----------

